#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-07-04
<matauro> hola, una pregunguta, es q en mi laptop. y se ve muy oscura pese que que tengo la manipulación de brillo al maximo(pero brilla mas)..se puede poner normal?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-07-05
<elopio> names
<di3gopa> :O
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-07-07
<Jpichardo> Buenos dias,
<Jpichardo> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar a aclarar una duda con ubuntu server
<Renato> hola
<Renato> halquien se encuentra en linea
<Renato> elopio estas ahi
<Renato> ubuntulo1 estas ahi
<Renato> que tan buen nivel tienen en ubuntu
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-07-01
<jotaxpe> hola, alguien sabe como poner a banshee en segundo plano en aplicaciones al inicio en ubuntu 12.04? como lo hace rhythmbox, para mantener el reproductor en el control de sonido??
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-07-03
<nitzard> hola alguien q sepa hacer un servicio json en ubuntu server
